# Toucan Wheat Beer



## j1gsaw (9/3/09)

*Hey folks,
I want to put down a strong wheat beer, but not sure about the following idea.

2 x Coopers Brewmaster Wheat cans
1-1.5kg light dry malt
1kg dex
Probably some Saaz or Kent Golding hops (teabag) or both.
Plus the usual corriander and orange peel.

Finished with probably k-97 yeast or similiar, may even use both can yeasts.

Does this sound any good? Open to all ideas...
Would i see any benefit from perhaps steeping some wheatbix in this mix?? 
cheers

*


----------



## jayse (9/3/09)

j1gsaw said:


> *Hey folks,
> 
> Plus the usual corriander and orange peel.*


*
Its only usual if your making wit not wheat


j1gsaw said:



Finished with probably k-97 yeast or similiar, may even use both can yeasts.

Click to expand...

that won't make a wheat either really, maybe a american wheat



j1gsaw said:



Would i see any benefit from perhaps steeping some wheatbix in this mix?? 
cheers

Click to expand...

*
Thats a good idea if you want to provide starch(food) in your beer for bacteria and possibly make bottle bombs.

saying all that there is some potential with the two cans of wheat


----------



## Dave86 (9/3/09)

What type of wheat beer are you going for? Coriander and orange peel suggests belgian wit, a style I would say is hard to replicate with kits and bits.

Wheat beers are usually fairly low in bitterness. I would say the coopers wheat would be bitter enough on its own for a hefe made up to 25 litres. (kit specs make this 20.4 IBU which is high for a hefe anyway). If you wanted to boost its SG, add a couple of cans of liquid wheat malt. Ferment with a liquid hefe yeast or WB-06 or danstar wheat if using dried. That would be a strongish hefe anyway. Nice and easy, no need for any hops, etc and let the yeast profile shine!


----------



## j1gsaw (9/3/09)

I want to make just a stronger version of a hoegaarden really.


----------



## chappo1970 (9/3/09)

j1gsaw said:


> I want to make just a stronger version of a hoegaarden really.




Jigsaw here's a [topic="30070"]linky[/topic] to a hoegaarden clone discussion that might help your endevours


----------

